# Internet Security Warning



## GlynHaynes

Hi All

For several months I have been using Outlook 2007 to read my AOL email with no problems at all.
2 days ago the following warning started to appear every time I open Outlook.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Internet Security Warning

The server you are connected to is using a security certificate that cannot be verified
The target principal name is incorrect
- View Certificate
Do you want to continue using this server?
- Yes / No
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pressing Yes lets me into Outlook and everything seems to be OK

I suspected the certificate was invalid in some way and contacted AOL who "did not have any solution to the problem - at the moment" :down: (I won't be holding my breath for a response)! LOL

I'm puzzled as to where this new certificate came from but more importantly... how the hell can I get rid of it? 

Any Help will be appreciated

Kind Regards 
Glyn


----------



## ORSalesRep

I have the exact same problem. I also am using an AOL imap account with Outlook 2007. Everytime I start up Outlook, I get an:
Internet Security Warning
"The Server you are connected to is using a security certificate that cannot be verified."
"The target principal name is incorrect"
"Do you want to continue?"
Y/N

If I select yes, everything seems to work correctly. If I view the certificate, I see:
"Windows dows not have enough information to verify this certificate."

Issued to: imap.mail.sol.com
Issued by: AOL Member CA

I too would like to kno how to stop this message form appearing each time I start Outlook 2007.

Oddly, this was not happening until recently. I had no problems for a few weeks with Outlook 2007 and this same AOL account. I also DO NOT receive this message on another computer that is running Outlook 2003.

PLease Help!!!


----------



## Jack1000

Could the answer be something as simple as AOL forgetting to update their encryption certificate information for Outlook 2007 compliance?

Sometimes companies are slower to do these updates than one might think. I would put this issue at AOL's end, more than an issue with Outlook 2007.

Here's another way to narrow this down:

Is anyone who is NOT using AOL as their service provider having this same issue? If this is only affecting AOL account users with Outlook 2007, it has to be AOL.

How does AOL handle or deal with security updates such as these?

Jack


----------



## leonpender

Hey Guys

I just started getting this same message about a week ago.

I had been using IMAP/AOL for months before with no problem.

I have tried checking and un-checking every settign I can think of with no sucess.

Has anyone figured this out yet?

AOL's tech support is totally useless!!

Thx


----------



## leonpender

After responding to this email I realized there was one option I had not tried.

I removed the AOL account from Outlook 2007 and reinstalled it.

I decided to let Outlook 2007 automatically setup my AOL account, and to my surprised it set it up as a POP mail account.

The problem was solved, no more Internet Security Warning!!

Apparently AOL switched from IMAP to Pop Mail.


----------



## razg

My company is using pop3 with ssl authentication
every time on first connection to my email I recieve this error message and have to pick yes .

Is there any way to stop this annoying message ?

Raz


----------



## Support4U

Hi all,
try adjusting yr browser settings related to certificates
open IE>>Tools>>Internet options>>Content tab>>
click Clear ssl state..then click on OK on the window that pops up
click apply
then accross the top click on Advanced tab>>
click restore defaults
click apply
restart ur computer n then try it..
All the best


----------



## dmbarnes5

Ok, I've had the same problem for several weeks now. I did delete and re-add AOL via the automatic method in Outlook 2007. Viola! No more errors. The only problem is that I lost all my folders. I used to have my work email under my Inbox and my AOL mail under another folder. Within that AOL folder were other files like Family, Orders, Ebay, etc. I lost those files and couldn't get them back without having to go through some extra steps. I couldn't find an easy way to get them back at first. What I did was I copied all my folders from the Save on AOL to the Saved on My PC folder (did this through AOL Read Mail). Then I bought a program called ePreserver that enabled me to transfer the data from my Personal File Cabinet to Outlook 2007. Yes, it was a breeze, but it took me all morning to find that solution. I tried some freeware but nothing worked quite as slick as ePreserver. I have the files back, but I think the easier method would be to move those files to somewhere in my Inbox BEFORE I deleted the IMAP version of AOL. Just a suggestion before you re-add the AOL email. I will say the delete and re-add took care of the solution. Also, I lost all my Rules that were associated with that folder so now I have to go back and set them up too, but I will do that as new emails come in. Also, the ePreserver was cool in that it enabled me to transfer my favorites to IE and also transfer my address book from AOL to Outlook. I would highly recommend for the price.


----------



## chicagoguy

I'm having the same problem. I use pop3 mail with ssl my ISP is at&t. has anyone found an answer to this. SPEC Vista using outlook 2007


----------

